# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Aka medeniyeti

## gokhan

Aka Medeniyeti

Yunan toplumu daha bu destanlara konu olan Akalar zamanında parçalanmış bir toplumdur. Bu toplumu gözü pek savaşçı ve toprak adamı olan krallar yönetir. Yalnız kralların sözü geçer, bir de toprak sahibi aile başkanlarının. Destanlarda, bu krallar ve aile başkanları öndedir, halkın yaşamından çok soyluların yaşamı açıklanır. Gerçekte yaşamları destana konu olabilecek olanlar soylulardır, savaşı yönetenler, savaşta küçük düşebilecek ve kahraman olabilecek olan soylulardır. Halk denilen insan toplulukları savaşın basit gerecinden başka bir şey değildir. Korunmalı savaş giysileriyle görkemli görünüşler çizen savaşçılar tantanalı savaş arabalarında birer tanrı gibidirler. Bu insanlar bir bakıma boş insanlardır. Vakitlerini avda, sporda, göz ve karın doyuran şölenlerde geçirirler. O dönem bize yüzyıllar sonrasını, Avrupa Ortaçağını anımsatacak bir başka Ortaçağdır. Toprağın iktisadi yaşam için tek kaynak olduğu, kralların tüm değerli madenlere sahip çıktığı, ticaretin yok denilecek kadar az olduğu, para iktisadının henüz ortada görünmediği ve yaşamın değiş-tokuşla sürdüğü, deniz ulaşımının sandaldan bozma teknelerle yapıldığı, korsanlığın onur sayıldığı Yunan Ortaçağı için en değerli tanıklar bu iki destandır. Bizi yunan kültürüne bağlayan tek kaynak Homerosun şiirleri değil elbette.

Bu şiirlerin ortaya koyduğu derin bilgi son zamanlarda yapılan kazılarla zenginleşmiştir. Kazıbilim uzmanı Heinrich Schliemannın 1870de Hisarlıkta, 1874-1880 arasında Mykenai ve Orkhomenosta sürdürdüğü kazıbilim çalışmalarıyla başlayan girişim, yunan uygarlığının ürünlerine ulaşma girişimi birçok kazıbilimcinin tutkusu oldu. Kazıların ortaya koyduğu bilgilerle Homerosun şiirlerinde karşılaştığımız bilgilerin birbirlerini doğrulamakta oluşu bilim adına büyük bir kazançtır.

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/aka-medeniyeti/

----------

